# science fair project



## RaftinRN (Jun 2, 2011)

My son has to do a science fair project. He wants to involve kayaking. Does anyone have any good ideas?


----------



## colorado_steve (May 1, 2011)

i'll toss on idea out there

at what point does said kayak become neutrally buoyant? maybe a comparison between boats..


----------



## Avatard (Apr 29, 2011)

Have him compute how many uses he can fit in a hardshell. My Eco Safe is rated for 50


----------



## sea hag (Mar 24, 2006)

Hull design and stability. 
Pin rescue forces.
Analysis of an eskimo roll. Centers of gravity, force vectors, etc.
Scale model and fluid dynamics.....


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Some ideas:

1) Calculate stream flow at a given point (V x A = Q), evaluate three candidate sites for gaging suitability.

2) Describe river morphology and it's relation to eddies, hydraulics, standing waves, etc. Discuss with respect to whitewater park design.

3) Compare the mean timing of peak runoff from a 20-year period over 50 years ago with the timing of the last 20 years and evaluate whether a change exists and discuss implications relevant to climate change.

4) Compare the timing of a stream stage pulse from a dam release with the velocity of the water actually moving downstream. 

Count could've come up with a much more extensive list... 

Have fun!

-AH


----------



## shoenfeld13 (Aug 18, 2009)

how old is he?


----------



## yesimapirate (Oct 18, 2010)

How about a mock river with little rapids and eddies run by an electric pump system. Lots of ways to make it a science project....
- tracking sediment collections
- where does trash end up
- river width and depth comparisons that change water flow
- effects of flash floods
- how waterfalls are made
- how creature crafts can go down anything, but some think that's cheating
etc etc.


----------



## Roy (Oct 30, 2003)

Keep it simple: Demonstrate how a Z-drag works as a pulling force multiplier.


----------



## dirtbagkayaker (Oct 29, 2008)

How about: how long can you hold your breath under water at different hart rates. You could exercise to get the hart up and do a graph of sorts.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

yesimapirate said:


> How about a mock river with little rapids and eddies run by an electric pump system. Lots of ways to make it a science project....
> - tracking sediment collections
> - where does trash end up
> - river width and depth comparisons that change water flow
> ...


 
Use glitter or colored sand to demonstrate both sediment and show different water velocities in different parts of the river.

Put a Foamie in the system for general interest.


----------



## Don (Oct 16, 2003)

*Physics Baby!*

I tought a Physic's class using Newton's 1st and 2nd Laws. Force vs Resistance and once in motions... stays in motion. Or, you can talk about leverage for turning a kayak; usings hands, vs ww paddle, vs sea kayak paddle... length equals power. 

I thought half the lesson in the classroom and the next day in the pool and put the students in duckies.


----------



## pem27 (May 5, 2011)

Don said:


> I tought a Physic's class using Newton's 1st and 2nd Laws. Force vs Resistance and once in motions... stays in motion. Or, you can talk about leverage for turning a kayak; usings hands, vs ww paddle, vs sea kayak paddle... length equals power.
> 
> I thought half the lesson in the classroom and the next day in the pool and put the students in duckies.



Agreed, 
or possibly test different torques put on shoulder during different rolls or braces at different points of boat stability.


----------



## montuckyhuck (Mar 14, 2010)

After how many beers can class V be run.


----------



## watermonkey (Aug 11, 2009)

Have him, once and for all, scientifically answer the "to drain or not to drain your cooler" question. Not necessarily kayaking, but results would be easy to quantify.


----------



## Nessy (May 25, 2009)

What causes a mystery move?


----------



## kengore (May 29, 2008)

What age is your son? Are we talking about a grade school, middle school or high school level science fair?


----------



## RaftinRN (Jun 2, 2011)

He is in 6th grade.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Nessy said:


> What causes a mystery move?


 
Duh, everyone knows that:








Metalflake gelcoat.


----------



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

I like Roy's idea. There's some cool stuff you could do with rescue forces.

I was thinking something along the lines of waterfall running physics. It seems like there are a lot of possibilities if you're handy with crafts (I say you, because I was in 6th grade once and I know all the good science experiments were done by the parents). If you could set up something that measures impact force, you could compare forces of landing in flat water vs. aerated water. Or maybe impact forces of landing vertical in a boat vs. flat. You could try it from different heights. You could measure depth the boat submerges and amount of time underwater, etc.


----------



## yesimapirate (Oct 18, 2010)

KSC said:


> (I say you, because I was in 6th grade once and I know all the good science experiments were done by the parents).


My suggestions were based on this logic as well.


----------



## Nessy (May 25, 2009)

MT4Runner said:


> Duh, everyone knows that:
> 
> Metalflake gelcoat.


So what you're saying is that all I need is some metal flake and gel coat on my 83 gallon river runner and then I can mystery move?


----------



## co_bjread (Oct 26, 2004)

Nessy said:


> So what you're saying is that all I need is some metal flake and gel coat on my 83 gallon river runner and then I can mystery move?


Obviously, you have not tried it. 

I too like the idea of a z-drag, you can set it up with climbing rope to have your son do a tug of war with the other students. Even if he is a small kid he will easily be able to beat 2 larger kids. Thus demonstrating the physical principals of it, and wooing the chicks at the same time.


----------



## RaftinRN (Jun 2, 2011)

Thanks for all of the responses.


----------



## yesimapirate (Oct 18, 2010)

Since we're helping with this project, we better see some photos of the finished product!


----------



## TheFlophouse (Apr 1, 2012)

I like the z-drag idea, too.

Another idea, this one is boring, but I've always wanted to do it because I'm a tightwad: 

Have him develop a hypothesis as to which roof-top kayak carrying position produces the least amount of drag for a typical kayak, say a creekboat. This might involve some research, or even some calculations. 

You could test the hypothesis by monitoring your gas mileage with the boat in various positions.


----------

